# The Unfinished Christmas Stocking - Free drum hits library!



## TheUnfinished (Dec 1, 2014)

Aloha Hawaii!

It's the final part of *The Unfinished Christmas Stocking*! And it's a freebie! \o/

*Algorhythms 01* is a library of 12 drum kits for Kontakt 5, with a focus on crunchy, punchy, lo-fi beats.

Created via a thoroughly over the top process of chopping up loops from tracks I've written, then putting them through an *Akai S3200XL*, *Thermionic Culture Vulture* and *Drawmer LX20*, before putting them back into my PC and creating Kontakt kits.

[flash width=425 height=100 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http://soundcloud.com/the-unfinished/algorhythms-01-demo&amp;show_comments=true&amp;auto_play=false&amp;show_playcount=true&amp;show_artwork=false&amp;color=b99a43[/flash]

Merry Christmas, you filthy animals!

*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

And don't forget...

*WEEK THREE - ZEBRA KRONOS & ZEBRA KRONOS: DARK EDITION*





*Zebra Kronos* is a collection of 180 sounds for u-he’s Zebra2, aimed at cinematic scoring and atmospheric electronica.

Pulsing, shimmering, driving, moving… At the heart of most modern film, television and game scores are kinetic, spacious and rich synth sounds. Kronos provides a captivating and energetic glimpse into this world of organic, analogue noises.



Or the demo tracks...

[flash width=425 height=250 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http://soundcloud.com/the-unfinished/sets/zebra-kronos-demos&amp;show_comments=true&amp;auto_play=false&amp;show_playcount=true&amp;show_artwork=false&amp;color=b99a43[/flash]

*WEEK TWO - TYRELL N6 KUU ZUU & CHRISTMAS SALE





Just use the discount code BOXOFDELIGHTS to get a third off nearly all the synth soundsets, sample collections and bundles on my site (only December releases are excluded). Happy Christmas shopping!





[flash width=425 height=150 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http://soundcloud.com/the-unfinished/sets/tyrell-n6-kuu-zuu-demos&amp;show_comments=true&amp;auto_play=false&amp;show_playcount=true&amp;show_artwork=false&amp;color=b99a43[/flash]

WEEK ONE - DRUMSTRUCK 2





Drumstruck 2 is the follow up to the original Drumstruck library, but is an altogether different beast. Where the first version focused on smaller, quieter, underscore style drum loops, the new collection is more about louder, noisier, more distorted beats.



[flash width=425 height=250 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http://soundcloud.com/the-unfinished/sets/drumstruck-2-demos&amp;show_comments=true&amp;auto_play=false&amp;show_playcount=true&amp;show_artwork=false&amp;color=b99a43[/flash]*


----------



## TheUnfinished (Dec 3, 2014)

*Re: The Unfinished Christmas Stocking - Drumstruck 2!*

Thread updated with details on Drumstruck 2. 

Info, walkthrough video and demo tracks to enjoy.


----------



## Resoded (Dec 3, 2014)

*Re: The Unfinished Christmas Stocking - Drumstruck 2!*

Excellent, looking forward to this.


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Dec 3, 2014)

You can still get something nice in life for a tenner : )


----------



## JohnG (Dec 3, 2014)

*Re: The Unfinished Christmas Stocking - Drumstruck 2!*

Sounds cool.

I'm curious about how customisable the loops are. 

1. Can one select just one instrument (like, say, the higher hi-hat type sounds, or the kick beat) on its own?

2. Does the library allow one to add variety or subtract a portion of the loop to create variety over time? Or put another way, if faced with a two minute scene, how much variation can one get without changing to a different loop?

Thanks!


----------



## TheUnfinished (Dec 3, 2014)

*Re: The Unfinished Christmas Stocking - Drumstruck 2!*

The loops are pretty much not customisable, except for blending them together. You can't separate out kicks/snares/hats etc. Although there are a reasonable range of dynamics to combine. And this is even more so if you blend them with the original Drumstruck.

I plan a full scale, multi-format, far more adaptable and controllable version of Drumstruck, hopefully for next year. But this version is really very simple - that is why it's priced as a stocking filler! 

If any of that isn't clear, then the video shows clearly how it all works.


----------



## JohnG (Dec 3, 2014)

*Re: The Unfinished Christmas Stocking - Drumstruck 2!*



TheUnfinished @ 3rd December 2014 said:


> I plan a full scale, multi-format, far more adaptable and controllable version of Drumstruck, hopefully for next year. But this version is really very simple - that is why it's priced as a stocking filler!



Certainly, the pricing is very much a stocking filler, and much appreciated.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Dec 4, 2014)

*Re: The Unfinished Christmas Stocking - Drumstruck 2!*

I try, John. I try.


----------



## Mike Marino (Dec 4, 2014)

Excellent! Love Drumstruck 1; will definitely grab this one up!

- Mike


----------



## TheUnfinished (Dec 5, 2014)

*Re: The Unfinished Christmas Stocking - Drumstruck 2 now on sale!*

*Drumstruck 2* is now on sale chaps and chapesses!


----------



## Resoded (Dec 5, 2014)

*Re: The Unfinished Christmas Stocking - Drumstruck 2 now on sale!*

Great, bought it, great work Matt!


----------



## Mike Marino (Dec 5, 2014)

Excellent; bought it; immediately going into some projects I'm working on. Thanks!


----------



## JohnG (Dec 5, 2014)

*Re: The Unfinished Christmas Stocking - Drumstruck 2 now on sale!*

very groovy


----------



## TheUnfinished (Dec 5, 2014)

*Re: The Unfinished Christmas Stocking - Drumstruck 2 now on sale!*

Thank you Erik, Mike and John. Glad you're enjoying the new sample library.

Plenty more left in The Unfinished stocking yet!


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Dec 5, 2014)

Do you have any coal in the stocking for some of the members on the Off Topic List Matt ? 

Looking forward the the beatz. Any info on the new Zebra set yet ?


----------



## TheUnfinished (Dec 5, 2014)

*Re: The Unfinished Christmas Stocking - Drumstruck 2 now on sale!*

There's always spare coal, but they usually bring their own, so...

Zebra Kronos, and the Dark Edition, will be going on sale on the 19th.


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Dec 7, 2014)

nice job on drumstruck2 Matt, very useable out of the box.. Especially nice layered with multiple loops as you mentioned in the vid and even cooler with a tinge of Fracture here and there (free).

Was under $12 u.s. with the mailing list offer, Can you even get a pint for that now in London ? : )


----------



## TheUnfinished (Dec 11, 2014)

*Re: The Unfinished Christmas Stocking - Drumstruck 2 now on sale!*

Tomorrow will be the last day to use the Drumstruck 2 code from the Newsletter.

Also, it'll see the release of the free Tyrell N6 Kuu Zuu AND the start of my Christmas Sale!


----------



## TheUnfinished (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: The Unfinished Christmas Stocking - Christmas Sale & free synth sounds!*





It's *Christmas Sale* time! Use the discount code *BOXOFDELIGHTS* to get a third off across most of the site.





Plus! New free synth soundset *Tyrell N6 Kuu Zuu* is released today.

More details on my website and in the first post on this thread.


----------



## Polarity (Dec 14, 2014)

*Re: The Unfinished Christmas Stocking - Christmas Sale & free synth sounds!*

Cool Matt! I was hoping in some discount for end of the year period.
thankyou!

Recently I bought Diva and Zebra, so got today Ex Machina for Diva 
and Elysium and Serenity for Zebra.
They have many sounds perfect or useful for what I want to produce


----------



## TheUnfinished (Dec 17, 2014)

*Re: The Unfinished Christmas Stocking - Zebra Kronos coming soon...*

Thread updated with info about the upcoming *Zebra Kronos* and *Zebra Kronos: Dark Edition*.

Check out the first post.


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Dec 17, 2014)

*Re: The Unfinished Christmas Stocking - Zebra Kronos coming soon...*

Kronos sounds great Matt, your doing some of your best work right now with this and the newest two Onni banks for ie. Keep up the great work, and thanks for the Xmas discount, it was nice to get caught up this last week.


----------



## Resoded (Dec 17, 2014)

*Re: The Unfinished Christmas Stocking - Zebra Kronos coming soon...*

Sounds great, a definite buy for me as always. 

Couldn't help noticing 3 sets in your unfinished folder that I haven't heard about. Upcoming soundsets?


----------



## zvenx (Dec 17, 2014)

I think those are already released...
Matt, did you do the audio of the synth different this time in your walk thru?
I had a hard time hearing the patches properly... do they usually come thru the same microphone you speak thru?

thanks
rsp


----------



## TheUnfinished (Dec 17, 2014)

*Re: The Unfinished Christmas Stocking - Zebra Kronos coming soon...*

@Resoded. Ha, not everything is for commercial release you know!

@Zvenx. Nope, same routine as always. All synth audio is exported directly from Cubase. I've just quickly compared against the others and cn't detect any noticable difference.

Anyone else having any problems?


----------



## zvenx (Dec 17, 2014)

Maybe my ears are just tired.
thanks
rsp


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Dec 17, 2014)

I guessed it was the same process as I can still hear the bus go by occasionally : )


----------



## hollo (Dec 17, 2014)

*Re: The Unfinished Christmas Stocking - Zebra Kronos coming soon...*

Very nice sounds in Kronos Matt!

Huge Congratz! 

Cheers, o-[][]-o 
Joseph


----------



## TheUnfinished (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: The Unfinished Christmas Stocking - Zebra Kronos coming soon...*



hollo @ Thu Dec 18 said:


> Very nice sounds in Kronos Matt!
> 
> Huge Congratz!
> 
> ...


Cheers Joseph. A great pleasure to hear such kind words from someone who knows their way around Zebra so expertly!


----------



## TheUnfinished (Dec 19, 2014)

*Re: The Unfinished Christmas Stocking - Zebra Kronos on sale!*

*Zebra Kronos* and *Zebra Kronos: Dark Edition* are now both on sale!

Details have been updated in the first post in the thread.


----------



## zvenx (Dec 19, 2014)

Congrats Matt. I assume the newsletters will be going out shortly?
thanks
rsp


----------



## TheUnfinished (Dec 19, 2014)

zvenx @ Fri Dec 19 said:


> Congrats Matt. I assume the newsletters will be going out shortly?
> thanks
> rsp


Yeah, should be with you by now Richard.


----------



## zvenx (Dec 19, 2014)

TheUnfinished @ Fri Dec 19 said:


> zvenx @ Fri Dec 19 said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats Matt. I assume the newsletters will be going out shortly?
> ...



Lol So ashamed now :oops: 

The exact thing happened last time you released something. The newsletter with coupon code was there all along and I ignored it.
sorry and thank you.

:oops: 

rsp


----------



## Resoded (Dec 19, 2014)

*Re: The Unfinished Christmas Stocking - Zebra Kronos on sale!*

Matt, I was just about to purchase Kronos but it seems that your website is down?


----------



## TheUnfinished (Dec 19, 2014)

*Re: The Unfinished Christmas Stocking - Zebra Kronos on sale!*

Yep.

Made an error on the product files that I can't fix right now as I'm at the vet with my cat.

The jots of being a one-man-band!


----------



## Polarity (Dec 19, 2014)

*Re: The Unfinished Christmas Stocking - Zebra Kronos on sale!*

listening now to Kronos demos.

Deus Ex? Mass Effect?
wow! Hit and sunk!
U-He and your libraries for their synths are definitely my money grabbers this year ending :D 

Definitely Deus Ex HR feeling I hear in those demos. 
Well done Matt!!


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 19, 2014)

*Re: The Unfinished Christmas Stocking - Zebra Kronos on sale!*

Sounds good Matt - look forward to the site being back up to purchase.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Dec 19, 2014)

*Re: The Unfinished Christmas Stocking - Zebra Kronos on sale!*

Thanks guys.

Frank the cat is home. He's next to me on the sofa, high on painkillers and licking his balls. So he's happy.

Just waiting for my web guy (who has annoyingly gone on holiday to India!) to flip a swicth and we'll all be back to normal.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Dec 19, 2014)

*Re: The Unfinished Christmas Stocking - Zebra Kronos on sale!*

And we're back! Site is working again.


----------



## Polarity (Dec 19, 2014)

*Re: The Unfinished Christmas Stocking - Zebra Kronos on sale!*

Matt: link to downloading the demo patches now work but...
no cart with discount code option for Kronos:
clicking on add cart button open a new cart page instead of a popup
cart with that option like other soundbanks.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Dec 19, 2014)

*Re: The Unfinished Christmas Stocking - Zebra Kronos on sale!*

Hey Andrea,

God, that is so weird! That's happened twice now. The e-commerce code on my site changes of its own accord. How is that even possible?! Bloody weird.

Fixed again now.


----------



## zvenx (Dec 19, 2014)

There are links to demo patches? Let me check that newsletter again 
rsp


----------



## Sid Francis (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: The Unfinished Christmas Stocking - Zebra Kronos on sale!*

I fear I have a similar problem. I wanted to buy Kronos with the newsletter coupon but there is no field to enter it. It leads me directly to paypal?


----------



## TheUnfinished (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: The Unfinished Christmas Stocking - Zebra Kronos on sale!*

Hmmm... I've just gone in to fix it again Sid, and it appears completely okay from my end. So, there's nothing I can fix.

Can you try again for me? Let me know what you come across.


----------



## Sid Francis (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: The Unfinished Christmas Stocking - Zebra Kronos on sale!*

When I click "add to cart" the shopping cart window appears without a field for the coupon (opera, IE and firefox) .When I continue with "checkout with paypal" there is no field given either before I have to click "pay now". Just checked.


----------



## AC986 (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: The Unfinished Christmas Stocking - Zebra Kronos on sale!*

North Korea?


----------



## TheUnfinished (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: The Unfinished Christmas Stocking - Zebra Kronos on sale!*

That is strange. I saw this happen twice yesterday, but the back-end code is absolutly fine right now. There's nothing for me to fix!

What I've done is re-copy and paste the cart code back in.

Let's see if that has any effect. Have another go.

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## Sid Francis (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: The Unfinished Christmas Stocking - Zebra Kronos on sale!*

same for all three browsers .-(

I´ll go shopping now, can try again in an hour or so


----------



## TheUnfinished (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: The Unfinished Christmas Stocking - Zebra Kronos on sale!*

Okay. Weird.

I have contacted my e-commerce provider to try and resolve the situation. Apologies that it's buggering you about.

I'm getting discounted sales for Kronos coming through, so whatever it is seems to be somewhat arbitrary - which is even more annoying.

Thanks for your patience.


----------



## Sid Francis (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: The Unfinished Christmas Stocking - Zebra Kronos on sale!*

just to be absolutely shure not to mix things up: the coupon field should appear in the cart, when the shopping cart pops up for the first time?

EDIT: I came back, started the computer again and: the field is there!! :? I will buy now as long as everything works 

EDIT 2: Done though no direct download of the file was possible. Don´t know whether that should be this way but i don´t mind to wait a bit.

Forgot to say: thank you for the wonderful sounds in this Kronos Set: they will find their use quite often.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: The Unfinished Christmas Stocking - Zebra Kronos on sale!*

I can see that you've purchased Kronos. But you've not had any download link?


----------



## Polarity (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: The Unfinished Christmas Stocking - Zebra Kronos on sale!*

just tried now on iPad browsers:
discount code box still missing for Kronos.
I will retry later on my DAW pc Firefox browser.
thanks anyway for your caring Matt.
could be the problem a "local user" issue only... I mean just with some countries?


----------



## TheUnfinished (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: The Unfinished Christmas Stocking - Zebra Kronos on sale!*

No. It's a fault with my e-commerce provider.

Still waiting on a resolution from them.


----------



## Sid Francis (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: The Unfinished Christmas Stocking - Zebra Kronos on sale!*

Its NOT a fault in some countries: i see the box now where none had been before. 

And Matt: no download links yet for 3 hours :-( I am sorry for me AND for you to have such trouble with the shop


----------



## TheUnfinished (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: The Unfinished Christmas Stocking - Zebra Kronos on sale!*

I'll send it manually when I get home Sid. I have no idea what the issue is at the moment. Haven't heard a word from e-junkie.


----------



## JohnG (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: The Unfinished Christmas Stocking - Zebra Kronos on sale!*

Worked fine from California yesterday, Matt. Thank you.


----------



## chillbot (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: The Unfinished Christmas Stocking - Zebra Kronos on sale!*



JohnG @ Sat Dec 20 said:


> Worked fine from California yesterday, Matt. Thank you.


Ditto.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: The Unfinished Christmas Stocking - Zebra Kronos on sale!*

Right, should all be fixed now! Go grab it!

If it isn't, I shall simply have to walk slowly into the sea...


----------



## Polarity (Dec 21, 2014)

*Re: The Unfinished Christmas Stocking - Zebra Kronos on sale!*

all fixed Matt!
as discount code box as download link email, I received it quickly after purchase.
You can sleep fine now


----------



## TheUnfinished (Dec 27, 2014)

A little freebie to wish you all a Merry Christmas and that.

Check the original post for more details!


----------



## ETMuz (Dec 27, 2014)

Thank you for the free gift Matt! :D Can't wait to get back home..


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Dec 27, 2014)

Thank you Matt for the beats. Happy New Year.


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Dec 28, 2014)

I picked up the Zebra bundle yesterday and must say I am very impressed... and I've only been through about 15% of the sounds so far! :shock: 

Excellent work, Matt. I am new to the Unfinished sound sets, but these are truly top notch.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Dec 28, 2014)

Welcome aboard Marc. Glad you're digging the noises.


----------



## eschroder (Dec 28, 2014)

Well, phooey! I don't own zebra yet, but with the discount code and the video walk throughs, I feel like I have to buy your zebra bundle. Nicely done!


----------



## TheUnfinished (Dec 29, 2014)

You wouldn't be the first person who's done that! Which is nice.

*Only two and a half more days of the Christmas Sale left!*


----------

